# Diskless via Howto - fehler

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi Leute, 

Ich hab versuch nach dem Wiki Handbuch ein System ohne HD auf zu ziehen. Leider bin ich dabei bis jetzt gescheitert   :Sad:   Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen wäre super Dankbar.

Ich habe 2 relevante Rechner :

Ein Server (bisschen Mädchen für alles)

als Router ins WAN mit dnsmasq und noch diversen anderen Funktionen wie Fileserver, kleiner Webserver, Ts2 Server usw. 

 LAN IP 192.168.0.1

 Spielt in diesem Fall die Rolle des DHCP DNS und TFTP

 AMD 64bit  somit x86_64

ein kleiner Mediarchner mit einer Nervigen Lauten HD die nun entlich raus muss

 Marvell Yukon 1GB/s  Karte über "Gigia-Switch" an Server

 IP 192.168.0.3 (Hostname der Einfachheit halber "eta")

 Mit aktivem Network Boot im Bios (PXE v2.1)

 Intel EMT64 somit x86_64

Nun so wie es aus sieht Schlägt der Network Boot auch an mit der aktuellen Konfiguration die ich beim Server habe. Allerdings Endet es in einer Beschwerde des PXE nach dem er seine Eigene IP bekommen hat. Ausder ich nicht ganz schlau werde :

```

Copyright 2003-2006 Marvell(R). All Righs reserved.

Preboot eXecution Environment (PXE) v.21

Copyright 1997-2000 Intel Corporation.

CLIENT MAC ADDR: 00 1D 60C8 FF AF

GUID : C06F0011-D800-018A-2F2B-001D60C8FFAF

CLIENT IP : 192.168.0.3 MASK: 255.255.255.0 DHCP IP: 129.168.0.1 GATEWAY IP:192.168.0.1

 <?>Size = 220720 bufsize = 548864

Probing...[RTL8139] - The PCI BIOS has not enabled this device!

Updating PCI command 0006->0007. pci_bus 00 pci_device_fn 00

PCI latency timer (CFLT) isreasonably low at 0. Setting to 32 clocks.

ioaddr 0X0000, addr D5:AF:02:80:EA:FF 10Mbps full-duplex
```

bei <?> konnte ich nicht rekonstruieren was das heisst weil mein Monitor den Text abschneidet

[RTL8139]  ??  meine Server ETH1  fürs WAN ist ne RTL8139  aber das hat den doch nicht zu interessieren was meine eth1 für ein Geschütz ist.

Innerhalb des Server sehen die Config's so aus :

```
domain-needed

bogus-priv

local=/localdomain/

domain=localdomain

dhcp-range=192.168.0.10,192.168.0.100,255.255.255.0,6h

dhcp-host=00:1D:60:C8:FF:AF,192.168.0.3,eta,72h

dhcp-boot=/eta/boot/pxegrub,NewGabriel,192.168.0.1

dhcp-option=150,/eta/boot/grub.lst

interface=eth0

```

```
INTFTPD_PATH="/diskless" 

INTFTPD_USER="nobody" 

INTFTPD_OPTS="-u ${INTFTPD_USER} -l -vvvvvv -p -c -s ${INTFTPD_PATH}"
```

```
in.tftpd: 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0
```

```
# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported. See exports(5).

/diskless/eta eta(rw,nohide,insecure,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check,sync)
```

Client verzeichniss im Server :

Ich hab der Einfachheit halber auch das neue Linux genau gleich unter  " /diskless/eta " aufgesetzt.

```

192.168.0.1:/diskless/eta  /   nfs  defaults,nolock     0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0  /mnt/cdrom  iso9660  noauto,ro  0 0

proc  /proc proc  defaults 0 0 

tmpfs /dev/shm  tmpfs defaults  0 0
```

```
 config_eth0=( "noop" "192.168.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.248" )
```

```
default 0

timeout 30

title=Diskless Gentoo 

root (nd)

kernel /eta/bzImage ip=dhcp root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.0.1:/diskless/eta
```

Was hab ich hier noch falsch ?  kann mir da jemand helfen ?

freundliche Grüsse

Black

----------

## Max Steel

Evtl. würde es was bringen im eta-Bios das PCI-BIOS der Netzwerkkarte zu aktivieren:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> The PCI BIOS has not enabled this device! 
> ```
> ...

 

ODer aber es gibt da noch ein anderes PRoblem.

----------

## okel

Hallo,

ich klink mich mal ein, weil ich vor dem selben Problem stehe.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Evtl. würde es was bringen im eta-Bios das PCI-BIOS der Netzwerkkarte zu aktivieren:

 

Was ist denn ein eta-Bios und wie aktiviere ich da etwas?

Stefan

----------

## farhaven

mit "eta-BIOS" ist das BIOS vom Client gemeint, dessen Name "eta" ist

----------

## okel

Oh, kapiere. Ich werd zu Hause nachsehen, ob ich zusätzlich zum Enabeln des Bootens über Netzwerk noch ein "PCI-BIOS" der Netzwerkkarte (Onboard) aktivieren kann. Danke.

Stefan

----------

## okel

Hallo,

leider habe ich im BIOS keine Option, um so etwas einzustellen. Wenn jemandem noch was dazu einfällt, wär ich dankbar.

Stefan

----------

